# Need Help Identifying These



## ddickey (Sep 5, 2016)

Finally getting around to going through the things that came with my lathe. I don't know what these are.
The last pick is my spindle. Is there anything I need to do to service this? Thanks.


----------



## pstemari (Sep 5, 2016)

First pic looks like it might be extra camlock studs or stops of some sort.  Are they notched on one side?
Second appears to be an adapter sleeve for using a dead center in the headstock taper, maybe an MT5 to MT3? 
Third I have no clue.
Fourth maybe a spider on top and a backplate, without camlock studs, on the bottom?


----------



## ddickey (Sep 5, 2016)

pstemari said:


> First pic looks like it might be extra camlock studs or stops of some sort.  Are they notched on one side?
> Second appears to be an adapter sleeve for using a dead center in the headstock taper, maybe an MT5 to MT3?
> Third I have no clue.
> Fourth maybe a spider on top and a backplate, without camlock studs, on the bottom?


They're notched on both sides and they look center drilled.
I was thinking the same about the sleeve but how would you secure it in the headstock?
Yeah that last pick is just my spindle with the chuck taken off.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 5, 2016)

ddickey said:


> .....I was thinking the same about the sleeve but how would you secure it in the headstock?.........


The sleeve is a self holding taper on it.  Clean the surface up on it as well as the taper in the spindle and carefully slide into headstock spindle, twist slightly to seat it against the taper and it there!  Tap it in place with a soft face mallet or brass drift.  Don't beat the crap out of it!  To remove, use a long drift thru the back end of the spindle, catch the  back of the sleeve and drive it out.

The piece with the graduated knob was probably to a carriage stop that mounted on the bed.  The bed clamp was probably improvised into something else.

The black looking studs are not cam pins.  More than likely something to do with holding a guard in place.  They almost look like a handle that came off of the knobs for the cross feed handle or compound feed handle.

Ken


----------



## ddickey (Sep 5, 2016)

Maybe to hold the Follower Rest?


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 5, 2016)

ddickey said:


> Maybe to hold the Follower Rest?


Probably not.  Let see what others say.


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 6, 2016)

Are the black pins different lengths? The may be stops to go with the graduated carriage stop.

Cheers Phil


----------



## ddickey (Sep 14, 2016)

No, they are the same length.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 10, 2016)

Guys,
I'm reviving this thread because I need some clarification.  My backplate with a spider is used instead of a lathe dog when turning between centers? I was told this by a guy at work and not sure if this is correct.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 10, 2016)

The Spider is to center work via the 4 screws, not to drive the workpiece.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ddickey (Oct 10, 2016)

Can you give me an example on how to use it?


----------



## Groundhog (Oct 10, 2016)

Could the first picture be lath dog drivers?

This page from a Grizzly manual shows the spider with the guard in place.
View media item 95509(let me know if this picture does not show up)


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 10, 2016)

The sleeve in picture 2 fits in the spindle taper to reduce it from MT5 to MT3. With it in place an MT3 holder or tool can be inserted in the spindle.

The backplate with four screws is typically used to hold and turn gun barrels. It is narrower than a chuck and allows to hold the barrel through the headstock. With another spider (w/4 screws on the outboard end of the spindle) you can dial a barrel in for concentric thread and chamber cutting. The grip from the two spiders (8 screws)
is sufficient to hold the barrel from slipping.



ddickey said:


> Guys,
> I'm reviving this thread because I need some clarification.  My backplate with a spider is used instead of a lathe dog when turning between centers? I was told this by a guy at work and not sure if this is correct.



This is not likely. It would be hellish to have the work held by a centre then have to tighten the screws to hold the work without putting stress on the center. I don't see the point of doing that way instead of the conventional way.

Most gunsmithing forums will have lots of threads about holding a barrel through the spindle with a modified backplate.


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 10, 2016)

ddickey said:


> Can you give me an example on how to use it?



This thread might help.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-take-on-inboard-and-outboard-spiders.22876/


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 10, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Clean the surface up on it as well as the taper in the spindle


But not with abrasives!


----------



## ddickey (Oct 10, 2016)

Tozguy said:


> The sleeve in picture 2 fits in the spindle taper to reduce it from MT5 to MT3. With it in place an MT3 holder or tool can be inserted in the spindle.


 With a lathe dog, correct?
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 10, 2016)

No, the MT3 tapered tooling would just need the adapter. The outside taper would fit the spindle taper. No lathe dog is necessary for driving.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ddickey (Oct 10, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> No, the MT3 tapered tooling would just need the adapter. The outside taper would fit the spindle taper. No lathe dog is necessary for driving.
> 
> "Billy G"


Okay this is what I thought but had some slipping. I'm not sure if it was the taper reducer or the center in the reducer. Is there a proper way to set the reducer and center? I lightly tapped the reducer with a dead blow I didn't do this on the center. I thought I read somewhere you should put a twist on the reducer?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 10, 2016)

A tap could make it seat incorrectly and slip in use. A twist will do just the opposite and help it seat correctly. Make sure the tapers are clean.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 10, 2016)

ddickey said:


> With a lathe dog, correct?
> Thanks for the link.



If you put an MT3 centre in the spindle sleeve correctly then the centre will not slip. You do need to use a dog to drive the work however.  
If you use a tool in the spindle sleeve like an end mill holder or a collet then you need to use a drawbar. 
If you use a drill or drill chuck in the spindle sleeve then the tapers properly used will likely hold by themselves without help from a dog or drawbar.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 10, 2016)

I do have a back plate that came with my lathe, never been used.


Groundhog said:


> Could the first picture be lath dog drivers?


 Yes I think you're correct. They screw into the back plate. So all I need now is the dog?


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 10, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> But not with abrasives!



Never!  Always use a clean rag wrapped around a stick, not your finger.  Ken


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 10, 2016)

ddickey said:


> I do have a back plate that came with my lathe, never been used.
> Yes I think you're correct. They screw into the back plate. So all I need now is the dog?



Yes, a straight tail dog big enough for the work you expect to turn.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 10, 2016)

My lathe has 1.5" spindle bore. So I guess that would probably the biggest piece I'd turn.
I've seen pretty large price differences in lathe dogs for 1.5".  Anywhere from $16-$45.


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 10, 2016)

Actually a dog is mostly used for turning between centers so the spindle bore diameter is not a factor. 

Cast dogs seem to be more expensive than they should be. Its easy to make your own though.


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 10, 2016)

Spindle and tailstock tapers should be clean and dry (without lube) to hold properly. A taper cleaning tool makes it quick and easy to clean out the internal tapers before every use. They can be bought or you can make your own. Actually, making your own can be fun  and provide an exercise for setting and turning tapers with the compound.
These are some I made out of maple. The big one has an MT5 taper at one end and an R8 taper at the other end. The strips of felt are  cut from floor saver felt strips available at most homeware stores. No looking around for a clean cloth anymore.


----------



## ddickey (Oct 10, 2016)

Tozguy said:


> Actually a dog is mostly used for turning between centers so the spindle bore diameter is not a factor.
> 
> Cast dogs seem to be more expensive than they should be. Its easy to make your own though.


 What was I thinking, LOL.
Yes, good idea., thanks.


----------

